# D&D AcheOhhTeeYuu (Houserules) Game Thread



## Muk (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to AcheOhhTeeYuu.

Homeage to HotU or better known as Hordes of the Underdark. Expansion pack to the great NwN game

As such this, too, is an 'expansion' to my regular Game and be a spin-off to my EnnDoublyaEnn game.

I will deal with this game mostly as a solo game, unless you guys try to find each other, character are not in a party.

Also this is a higher level game then my other game. To join this game just ask in the D&D OOC thread.

Same rules that EnnDoublyaEnn has applies here or what ever else I forgot to mention and is listed in the OOC thread.

Now let's start gaming.

=============
Elric is in the merchant guild within EnnDoublyaEnn [EDE] wait for the return of Sultasan, when he met an elder couple who are in need and finacial problems. They are to repay their grandson's debt to the merchant guild, since he borrowed 3000 gold pieces. The grandson ran away and now his grand parents are stuck with such debt. They cannot make the payments and interrest.


----------



## dither (Oct 24, 2008)

_Elric will ask the old couple if they knew anything of their son's research, if he had any friends or perhaps assistants in his research, someone who might be connected to him who might know where to find him._


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2008)

"Well, Jonny often went to the Sinking Monkey to chat with his friends. But he never brought any of his friends home to visit us."

The old couple tells Elric.


----------



## dither (Oct 24, 2008)

Muk said:


> "Well, Jonny often went to the Sinking Monkey to chat with his friends. But he never brought any of his friends home to visit us."
> 
> The old couple tells Elric.


*ELRIC DARME*
The sinking monkey, huh? Sounds like an ... interesting place. Where is that? I suppose I could start there, or maybe at the university. I'm sort of new in town, where was the university he was attending? Do you know the names of any of his professors? Even a few names would help me a lot in tracking him down for you.


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2008)

"Professor ... ehhh? No sorry, he never mentions anything related to his research." The old lady says.

The reception desk of the merchant guild easily guides you to the university at the noblemen district of EDE.

The Sinking Monkey on the other hands is down at the docks. A small tavern where many sailor go to.

Finally after many minutes of waiting Sultasan appears from the back door.

"Brother Elric, I presume. I hear you have a letter for me from the Praying Monkey?"


----------



## dither (Oct 24, 2008)

Muk said:


> "Brother Elric, I presume. I hear you have a letter for me from the Praying Monkey?"


*ELRIC DARME*, to Sultasan
Ah, just Elric Darme, is fine. I don't belong to a church organization. (_Elric hands him the sealed letter he got from the village._) Sultasan, if you don't mind addressing you as such, I wonder what sort of trade your guild specializes in?

Also, if you don't mind, I have a bit of business I'd like to discuss with you. (_When Elric has an opportunity to address Sultasan in private, he continues._)

As it turns out, I've recently come into quite a vast collection of rare and unusual books and scrolls, and I'm looking to start a small business of my own. I wonder if perhaps our organizations might benefit from mutual trade? Admittedly, it will be several weeks before we're on our feet, but it pays to start making these kinds of arrangements right away.

Additionally, though I may not belong to a religion, I am a manipulator of divine magic. If you have any clients that would interested in the service of one such as myself, I would be happy to lend my services. I can provide scrolls of divine magic at standard prices, or for a modest fee, I can provide more direct spellcasting services.

Finally, though I imagine I will have more luck at the university, if you would like to have any of your merchants or their handlers trained in magic, or otherwise have anyone in your midst who is interested in learning how to manipulate divine magic, I am available to instruct. For a fee, of course.

Though if your guild is interested and willing to conduct trade with me in my small book-collecting hobby, I will of course be happy to offer a discount for any of my goods or services.


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2008)

Sultasan @ Elric:
"Well if we wish to talk about a business proposal, why don't we sit over there." 

He points to a little round table off to the side away from the reception desk. Sitting comfortably at the round table, he listens to Elric's proposal.

"As far as the merchant guild is concerned, anything that isn't illegal is to be traded with. Meaning mostly slaves is not on the list of items we trade with.

Now as far as books are concerned, it is a rather unusual item of trade and usually has very little value to the common people. Our main branch does not trade in such trades, but we have a separate branch, who's sole purpose is to trade in the unusual items. I believe you have already used it's service.

It is our auction house. Many men and women of various degree and status come to the auction house to sell or bid at our auction housing. As far as we are concerned, the only service we provide is the authentication of said item but only at the sellers request.

I can propose you a membership of said auction house not only as a buyer but as well as a seller. Of course their is a percentage fee for the guild like us on the gain you make with said auctions.

As a spellcaster myself I also know of the importance of ingredients. Thus I can also offer you to receive an annual update of our ingredient catalog. If you also join as a premium member you may even collect points that will allow you to trade in for goods later on.

As far as divine goods are concerned, we usually buy them off the main church for a large discount. You know large quantity results in large discounts. So I doubt you will be able to underprice such deal any time soon.

Though individual members may need some services. If you do not mind I could add you to the catalog as a traveling service and you can make deals with individual members.

Most of our merchants just asks the guild to provide servants for our members and the service is rather cheap, thus we do not need anyone to train in the arts of divine magic.

I hope this offer is to your liking."

Reward letter:
300 exp
1 g
1 month honorary membership at the auction.


----------



## dither (Oct 24, 2008)

*ELRIC DARME*, to Sultasan
Thank you very much for your generous offer, I will certainly consider it very carefully before accepting it, as I'm sure you would do in my position. I look forward to meeting with you again, and hopefully we will have an opportunity to do business in the near future. (_Elric smiles._) I'm very glad to have met with you, and I hope you have a very good day.

_If the business is concluded, Elric will follow the merchant's guild aide to the university, to further investigate "Johnny." _

...

((Was there some kind of reward for delivering the letter? Maybe exp, at least?))


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Dice_ 




#of Children:
2d6+0
4,5+0 = 9

Children aid each other: lvl 1 Experts + skill focus sleight of hand + dex bonus 0
1d20+7
14+7 = 21

1d20+7
10+7 = 17

1d20+7
12+7 = 19

1d20+7
17+7 = 24

1d20+7
16+7 = 23

1d20+7
8+7 = 15

1d20+7
13+7 = 20

1d20+7
15+7 = 22

Child Sleight of Hand vs Elric Spot or Sense Motive vs Holy Symbol[Normal DC = 20]:
1d20+23
17+23 = 40

Holy Symbol DC == 20 + 10 from 'chained' (if memory serves me right)+ Misc




Elric walks down the streets of NwN in search of the Arcane Academy. While so people walk by, vendors are yelling their prices while childrens are playing on the streets. A small girl comes by running around Elric, following her are another handful of children. They sing "Mary round the roses" and dance around Elric. Other children join them, some play hide and seek, or catch me if you can. Some of the wilder boys even try to 'slide' through between Elric's legs while trying to escape the one that's to catch them. [Like the sliding done by professional football(soccer) players to fetch a ball]

After some time, they grow bored of Elric and run along and away from him going somewhere else to play. In all in all there were almost a dozen children who were playing with or around Elric for a short time.

He finally arrives at the academy and is greeted nicely by the receptionist. "How may I help you, sir?" he asks.


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2008)

@Serp you can close this game too. It will never be opened again, just achieve it for me plz.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2009)

Re-opened


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2009)

_In Elfenlied after the war with Dis there happened to be a festival that Dee and Madeleine organized. They have about a whole week worth of time to celebrate their victory before they leave the elvan city.

People, survivors and travelers from far away arrive in this captiol that was saved. There are many stands for people to enjoy the vicotyr and to forget or get passed the sorrow that the loss of someone close and loved has caused and cost them. _

*Rules*
Again a reminder.

No buy extra battle related items. Actually no buying any items that aren't consumable goods like food and basic unimportant items.

No setting up yourself in a situation where I actually have to come into this thread and deal with it, like having some 'map' or dog appear out of nowhere cause you 'found' them. You either buy them or you don't have them. And no stupid quest items setup or quest setup. 

Do chat with other players. If you need elvan/dwarfen commoners by all means play them as well. 

I will not play or monitor your rping in this thread. 

By npc commoners i mean commoners, not vendors, not high officials. There may be rich commoners, poor commoner and anything in between.

As long as you don't come out with some sort of advantage you are more than welcome to interact with other npc or players in Elfenlied. Your character is unable to move outside of Elfenlied or any setting i have designated as the current chit chatter location.

After 10 Posts from different people assume about 4 hours will pass in game time.

Meaning post 22 will be noon

post 32 will be afternoon

post 42 will be evening

52 night/midnight

etc.

Remember you only have a whole week of game time to roleplay. 

Have fun, shooting stuff in the festival or just taking a hot bath in some public display .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Go on then you mingy twits...ignore me," Madeleine said as she downed the rest of Barbaneth's drink.
> 
> "Hey I was going to finish that!" he called out.
> 
> ...




I guess this will take place immediately after the little religious discussions and stuff were over. Since that's when we kind of broke things off I think: 

Madeleine drug Barbaneth out of the doors of the tavern, pulling him to the side of the building and then turning to face him, she paused as she looked him over. "Look, I'm going to need your help with the festival," she said. 

"I lack the organization skills for it," he said abruptly. 

She sighed, "Come on..." he followed her. The two of them would go about the town gathering items on the list. Dee had actually disappeared off to the library because she had become curious about some of the things that Sebastian had said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2009)

Sandek exits the tavern happy to be away from the deluded priests.  Mentally he curses himself, he had gotten too involved, said too much, his mouth would get him in trouble one day.

His eyes narrow as he recognizes Barbaneth still outside the tavern, worse still with two companions, and he shifts away.  "What are you doing, still lingering here?"  His voice is lined with suspicion and he looks ready to bolt at a moments notice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 4, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Sandek exits the tavern happy to be away from the deluded priests.  Mentally he curses himself, he had gotten too involved, said too much, his mouth would get him in trouble one day.
> 
> His eyes narrow as he recognizes Barbaneth still outside the tavern, worse still with two companions, and he shifts away.  "What are you doing, still lingering here?"  His voice is lined with suspicion and he looks ready to bolt at a moments notice.



((I think you're talking to Barbaneth here...maybe we should go with the colored text?))

Hearing Sandek talk, Barbaneth turned to him, "Oh, tired of arguing with the Pelorite I see?" he chuckled. "You'll have to excuse him though, I know that some Clerics can be like that at times." 

Madeleine stood too close to Barbaneth and she was quiet, her eyes focused on something else. She'd never been particularly interested in religion or discussing religion with others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2009)

((Yes, to Barbaneth))

"I...  may have been somewhat carried away."  Sandek glances between Barbaneth to the two women with him, still clearly nervous.  "I sometimes speak without thinking."  He smiles awkwardly.

"The clerics provide important services in society, it would be presumptuous to question their ways."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2009)

Barbaneth nodded with a smile, his skin seemed a deeper tan now, this long after the battle, "I understand and its why I respect the freedoms of those who disagree with the teachings of the clerics. But many of them do no one harm when it can be avoided and don't subscribe to outright evil..." 

Madeleine sighed, "There just seems to be a lot of stress and tension in our group right now," she said the Sandek. Her voice was rough, her green eyes surrounded by red as if she hadn't had sleep. She coughed, "It's anyone's right to question the teachings of others...there's nothing wrong with intelligent discussion--so there's no reason to be sorry." 

When she smiled, it was forced, her eyes were still hollow but she squinted to try and hide something.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2009)

Sandek nodded, relaxing ever so slightly, "'Tis trying times.  I wasn't here for the fighting, but the signs of the war are clear.  Many lost friends and loved ones.  I'm not sure if any understand the reason."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Sandek nodded, relazing ever so slightly, "'Tis trying times.  I wasn't here for the fighting, but the signs of the war are clear.  Many lost friends and loved ones.  I'm not sure if any understand the reason."



Madeleine sighed, "We all lost someone," she said, "But we gained something too, this city and many others might have survived because of the effort--that's why I want to work on this festival, just to give these people something to hope for."

Dee had strolled up earlier, "This honestly won't take away too much of their suffering, but maybe they'll know they're not alone..." she said, "And once we get to Steinroad we might be able to talk them into sending help with the rebuilding effort."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2009)

"Festival?  It should keep crowds--" Sandek stops abruptly.  If everyone will be gathered this may be an opportune chance to learn more about Dis from people that experienced his presence directly.  "No perhaps you're right, this might be effective at rebuilding people's spirits.  What do you have in mind?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2009)

Madeleine clambered up, the natrual planner in her taking over, "Well I made a list," she said with a tinge of excitment. 


*To Be Built or Found:*


Dance Floor
A Cart
Hay
A band
Cooks
Food
Games 

horse shoe
bag toss

Archery competition
Puppet show for the kids
A memorial service for the victims
A Play Maybe? 
"That was all that Dee and I could think of honestly," she said, "But there might be more out there we could plan for if you have any ideas."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2009)

"It sounds like you have a good handle on things.  You don't need to worry about planning overly much, give people a reasonable excuse and they will likely enjoy the chance to celebrate."  Sandek forces a smile, it's still obvious that he's uncomfortable.

"Find some entertainers or some entertainment, perhaps a feast.  The rest will follow."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2009)

Madeleine had actually planned on this, "Will do," she said "I just want to try and get this all started so we can have things in line." She stared at the ground for a moment, "I think we have a lot of work to do." 

Barbaneth smiled, "It'll all work out," he started, "You're good at this kind of planning." 

Dee sighed and looked at Sandek, "So what are you off to do?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2009)

"For tonight?  The library has closed and I've had my meal, I was going to retire to my room until it is time to sleep."  He considers her words suspiciously a moment, "I am doing some research so I spend much of the day in the library.  Though so far it has yielded nothing fruitful."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2009)

Barbaneth nodded, "Ah well keep it up, before long you might come across what you search for." 

Madeleine seemed to be gathering her things about her. She looked to him and then said, "I'm sorry, Sandek," she paused, "We just have so much to do." 

Dee ran a hand through her dark curls, "Some other time perhaps." 

The three of them got to work, they were able to find most of the things that they had put on the list and many of them seemed all too willing to help get the festival on with. 

While the people of the town seemed to be down, they still had enough fight left in them to try and make something worthwhile for themselves to celebrate still being here.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2009)

Sandek nods to Barbaneth, "In time...."  He trails off a moment thinking then addresses the group, "Best of luck with your planning.  Perhaps I will see you again at the festivities."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2009)

*Day II*

The building and preparations for the festival start almost immediately the following morning. The supplies having been gathered the night before, all that had to be done was to assemble them. 

Madeleine had little skill with a hammer and nail, but she could use an ax. Many of the elves probably wouldn't have liked to cut down too much of the forest. So many of the fortifications were broken down. 

Dee had actually been convinced to cook, which she wasn't bad at. But it was a skill no one would have guessed her to possess.

A woman with long dark brown hair, an elvan woman was working with Madeleine on setting up targets. She had spotted the bow Madeleine carried, despite it being burned. 

"You were in the war with that?" asked the woman, "Not many elves use those..." 

Madeleine smiled, "Aye, my mother used a compound, special made from the way my father tells it." 

The woman nodded to her, "You're second generation?" she asked, "I married a Human man...he died some seasons back," she said in a low tone, "By the way, my name is Cynia," she offered her hand.

Madeleine shook it, "Ah, Cynia," she said, "I'm Madeleine..."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2009)

Walking silently through the street, Kiya looked around at the colors of the decorations and smiled.  “Asya would have loved this…” she said quietly as she kicked a rock gently.

Kiya wandered the festival grounds for a bit as she watched the people setting up for the upcoming gala.  “I wonder if I can lend a hand somewhere…” she mumbled to herself as she spotted Dee.  “Might as well ask…” Kiya said quietly as she walked up to her.

“Um…Dee?  I don’t suppose you need any help do you?” Kiya said hoping she could lend a hand and get to know the people her sister was last with.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2009)

Dee looked up when Kiya called to her, "I don't really need much, but do you suppose you could...stir this pot while I go find the bloody Cleric?" she asked. 

Dee stepped off a bit, "It'll take just a second," she said. 

Madeleine walked over to where Kiya was, "Where is Dee going?" Cynia still followed Madeleine. 

In a hurry, Dee made her way through the streets of the city looking for Sebastian. She rushed a look in many windows, around some corners and finally came upon him speaking to a woman and her child. Dee sidled up behind him, "Brother Sebastian," she called in a light tone.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2009)

“Sure…I guess…” Kiya said as she started to stir the pot then looked up at Madeleine.  “Not really sure…something about finding a cleric.” she said slightly confused as she nodded to the elf following her.  “And, asked me to stir this pot.” Kiya said looking in at the contents and shrugging as she stirred.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2009)

"Dee can be a little..." she paused, "Odd at times," she sighed. "She loves to sneak off, but what she could want with a cleric is beyond me." 

Barbaneth worked with the wood and nails, building a small stage for the minstrels to play upon.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2009)

Chuckling lightly Kiya nods.  “So I have noticed…” she said quietly as she continued to slowly stir the pot.  “Do I have to do this the whole time she is gone?” Kiya asked as she once again looked into the pot.  “I mean I can cook…but it’s not my thing…”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2009)

Sandek sits in the library, hunching over a table piled high with books.  From time to time he pauses to scribble notes furiously in a small journal.  After some time he stands suddenly shouting, "Worthless!  All of these books, worthless!"

He quiets as abruptly as he spoke, looking around at the stares of the others researching, sheepishly he slumps back into the chair mumbling apologies to those nearest.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2009)

_Dee sidled up behind him, "Brother Sebastian," she called in a light tone. _

Sebastian turned to her for a moment "In a minute Deirdre", and turned back to the woman, continuing whatever conversation they had been having.  "Anyhow, he should be fine now.  It was a nasty bump on the head, but I suspect he shall bounce back within the week.  Your son will be fine--now that he's learned he's a boy and not a bird."

The woman nodded, thanked him, and walked away.  Dee could probably see a little elf boy with a bandage wrapped around his head holding her hand.  "What was it again Miss Deirdre?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

Dee seemed slightly nervous, her green eyes flicked side to side quickly as she spoke, "Healing bumps and scratches I see," she started, "What a glamorous life we traveling heroes lead..."

She paused, taking her company into account as she smoothed her dress down and clasped her hands in front of her, "...I was just wondering if you wanted to take part in the festivities, you know for the town's people and the like."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Sebastian's face turns gray at the mention of a festival as a very bad memory briefly violated his thoughts.  "I suspect I shall, whether I like it or not.  Did you know that the rituals for healing wounds also work wonders on hangovers?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

While scratching her the side of her head, Dee made an odd face, "Haven't had one of those in a while," she commented, "Hangover I mean...and when I did usually all I had to do to start down that road to recovery is throw up--you don't feel better till you throw up." 

A realization washed over her, she couldn't believe she was discussing drunkenness with the Cleric. She thought for a moment and then said, "We already had our first complications with the preparations for all of this...I mean this morning we couldn't find a spoon to stir stew, could have used your mace, no?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2009)

"I'm sure adding that much mace to the pot would have made a poor spice.  But nutmeg's always good in a soup, adds a bit of a warmth to it*.  Anyhow, if it is a festival--I'll be sure to pop in, perhaps sample the local beer if they've got one."










_*Complicated in-joke.  Mace, the spice, is also called nutmeg_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

Dee giggled, "Cute joke...unfortunately I'm sure that with womping evil creatures over the head...some of it might transfer in my already lack luster cooking. It's been a while since I cooked alot."

"But the festivities should be rather--_noticeable_, I doubt one could unwillingly miss it."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Sebastian nodded.  "I suspect I shant then."  He begins to walk away.  "I'm going to go find a brewer then."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

Dee placed a finger to her lips, "You don't happen to sing or play some kind of instrumental thingy, do you?" she asked slowly, "Because that would be really awesome to have right now..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Sebastian stopped.  "I can neither dance nor carry an instrument, and I was kicked out of the choir once my voice changed."


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2009)

"Dancing? Singing? Playing instruments? hmm not my forte at all. However a light show I can do." Sotas says and casts Prestidigitation, letting lose a show minor magical prowess. 

"Let me know if that helps at all."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

Dee laughed at Sebastian, "I guess that's how you end up doing this grunt work." 

After Sotas speaks Dee nods, "We were wondering about having a light show and maybe some illusions, you and Nemain could handle that."


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2009)

"Honestly though, no thanks. I rather study some of the older tomes in the ancient library of Elfenlied than be at this festival." Sotas declines her invitation and heads towards the achieves.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

Dee sighs, "Couldn't you make like...a scroll or something to do the little light show--eh." She turns to leave, "Sorry to distrub you guys really," she said as she headed back towards the middle of town.

Elsewhere in town, Barbaneth happens upon Sandek in the lirbrary reading over some books. _After some time he stands suddenly shouting, "Worthless!  All of these books, worthless!"

_Barbaneth makes his way over, "Looks like you have quite the study session happening over here," his voice is cheerful, "Anything in particular that you're interested in finding," he says.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2009)

Sotas scans the titles of many tomes, until he finds something interrelating.

Encyclopedia of extinct monsters.

Scanning through it he's interested in the entry with "T".



> Legend has it that the creature inhabited the area of Nerluc in Pieta and devastated the landscape far and wide. The Tarasque was a sort of  with six short legs like a 's, an -like body covered with a , and a   that ended in a 's . It had a 's head.
> The Tarasque was said to have come from  which was the home of the legendary Onachus, a scaly, bison-like beast which burned everything it touched. Some speculate that the story of the Onachus may be related to either that of the  or the . The Tarasque was the offspring of the Onachus and the  of biblical account; basically?though disputably?a giant sea serpent.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

Out in the village square when Dee arrives back, there is a totally distraught man screaming about a black demon from the skies stealing his cattle on the previous night. 

She watches the scene for a moment, thinking she should go find Sebastian and see if he can help the man. She presses her hand to her chest, uneasy as she watches the man try and tell the story to another group of people. 

Kiya and Madeleine are still near the cooking station where she left them, when she gets close enough to them she looks at Madeleine, "Shouldn't we do something." 

Madeleine shook her head, "Every town has one of them," she said, "Best to leave them be."


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2009)

The legend continues, describing how terribly large the tarrasque is.

It would swallow giant magical boulders like they were breakfast, evil magical cities where swallowed whole.

"Wow this is insane ..." Sotas says out loud.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> [/I]Barbaneth makes his way over, "Looks like you have quite the study session happening over here," his voice is cheerful, "Anything in particular that you're interested in finding," he says.



Sandek looks up at the man recognizing him from the night before.  Was this mere coincidence?  Was he being followed?  He would have to tread carefully.  "Yes, sadly my work goes slower then I had hoped."  He pauses to consider, "I study ancient tales of power, and even from afar I heard of the war going on with the demon Dis I came here hoping to learn more only to find I arrived somewhat too late."  He shakes his head.

"I was hoping to find some link between him and this area, something to explain why here rather than elsewhere.  But as of yet nothing.  It is mere chance to find mention of his name."

He pauses and lowers his voice to a hushed level, "And even then there are doubts, is it truely Dis?  Or ?  ?  Perhaps ?  Is there a link between him and Orcus?  Or merely similar goals?"

He shakes his head again and returns to his normal speaking tone, "Of course this all assumes one can tell the true historical stories apart from the mere fiction.  In truth I welcome the distraction.  How are the plans for your festival progressing?"

((Links included for historical purpose only, I have no idea what if any mythology Muk has planned.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Sandek looks up at the man recognizing him from the night before.  Was this mere coincidence?  Was he being followed?  He would have to tread carefully.  "Yes, sadly my work goes slower then I had hoped."  He pauses to consider, "I study ancient tales of power, and even from afar I heard of the war going on with the demon Dis I came here hoping to learn more only to find I arrived somewhat too late."  He shakes his head.
> 
> "I was hoping to find some link between him and this area, something to explain why here rather than elsewhere.  But as of yet nothing.  It is mere chance to find mention of his name."
> 
> ...



((It never showed up that anyone had posted)) 

"The festival progresses, I would say," he started rubbing at the stuble on his chin, "But you know that there is a lot to be said with women planning things," he joked suddenly.

He waited a moment and then said, "I see your luck with this research is less than promising," Barbaneth said. "Cryptic old texts aren't my expertise really," he starts, "But perhaps there's someone you can ask of these matters in a town where there is a well trained historian?" 

Back in the center of town, the crazed civilian from before has left the square and the stews and food that Dee was preparing have been finished. There's still work to be done with the larger apparatuses being constructed such as the stage and the like. 

It seems that while Dee was never much of a handywoman, she has taken it upon herself to be the overseer of the construction. A certain elf in particular has fallen into her sights as the main target of her unsatisfaction with the project. 

Eldran Ewyhein is a tall, slender blonde male Elf that Dee seems to have some contempt for, "You there, the posh boy...what did you say your name was?" she paused. "El-something or other--no bother, how about you stop swinging that hammer like a young lass and put some muscle into it." 

He gives no response.

Quietly Dee slaps her hand to her face and mutters, "Why couldn't we have had the Dwarves to help, they're at least able to build things..." 

Madeleine is finding Dee's rantings very funny, yet she's wondering if Dee is covering up something underneath. She knows better than to ask, as Dee has been mostly secretive with these sorts of things.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2009)

Sandek rubs his chin a moment in thought, "I think I have just about exhausted what history has to say.  Perhaps talking with the people of the town will yield something new."

He begins gathering up his notes, "If nothing else some fresh air will do me good."  He takes one last slow look about the room, noting faces, then rises from his table.

"So what are your wives doing?  It sounded like they had quite a lot of work ahead of them, do they not need your help?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2009)

Barbaneth laughs a deep hardy laugh, "Wives," he repeats. "Only one of them is my wife," he is still laughing as he looks around to make sure his commotion hasn't upset anyone. "Dee is more like a little sister than anything," he said. 

There was a short pause, "Those two have more than likely found their way into some form of trouble or another, they have a certain knack for finding their way into awkward situations." 

*In town square: *Eldran seems to have become fed up with Dee's attitude, he goes to speak with her while she is standing off to the side with Madeleine. As he approaches, Dee senses that he's a little less than happy.

"Aye, hold on Maddy, looks like someone's gone and gotten his knickers in a tangle," she said as Eldran approached.

"Deirdre was it?" he asks as he stops in front of her, "I've taken a strong dislike to you're little attitude," he said. 

"Oh really?" Dee chuckles, "Well I thought I could possibly get you to do something right, maybe I was mistaken." 

"I fought in the war too you know," Eldran said. 

"I know you did, Love, we all did...but the difference is this, if you come back looking all defeated and sad, you're not doing the rest of us any service," Dee said. 

Eldran nodded, "So you're always this rude..."

Dee walked tucked her hands behind her back and paced, "It's true, I am a bitch," said Dee, "But my rudeness tends to vary."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2009)

"I thought it strange that a man could be lucky enough to have two such women."  Sandek chuckles somewhat nervously, "Do you want to visit them?  One place is as good as another to me, some fresh air and new perspectives will do me well no matter where we go."

He fights the urge to stick to the shadows and avoid attention, mentally reminding himself that trying to hide will attract as much attention as it avoids.


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2009)

"You are right, Sandek," Sotas says after overhearing him talk about Dis. "Dis is not the name of this monster. Dis is the name of the realm from which he came. But then, we never knew of his true name or name to begin with. So we might as well call him Dis until we have a proper name."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> "You are right, Sandek," Sotas says after overhearing him talk about Dis. "Dis is not the name of this monster. Dis is the name of the realm from which he came. But then, we never knew of his true name or name to begin with. So we might as well call him Dis until we have a proper name."



Barbaneth nodded, "So the cults of Dis...would they have an idea of his name? Would there be some keeper of his true name here or is it lost to the material plane?" 



EvilMoogle said:


> "I thought it strange that a man could be lucky enough to have two such women."  Sandek chuckles somewhat nervously, "Do you want to visit them?  One place is as good as another to me, some fresh air and new perspectives will do me well no matter where we go."
> 
> He fights the urge to stick to the shadows and avoid attention, mentally reminding himself that trying to hide will attract as much attention as it avoids.



With Sandek's offer, Barbaneth is a little shocked, "I'm sure they would be happy to have a visit, although its best if we conjure up some sort of alibi in case they start wanting us to do some work!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2009)

Sandek considers Sotas a moment, "I had wondered about that.  So the task becomes even harder.  Perhaps you are right Barbaneth, my best bet may be to find someone that has actually encountered this 'Dis.'"

His eyes continue in thought for a moment before turning to Barbaneth, "I doubt I need much of an excuse, even without my studies I wouldn't be much help.  I honestly have no real direction in mind, just some fresh air to cleanse my mind, if you'd prefer another location or some solitary that is fine as well."

((Fun demon-lore of the day, 'Dis' is the second level of Baator.  The second circle of Hell is representative of the sin of Lust.  However in The Divine Comedy the city Dis actually resides in the sixth circle which is reserved for Heretics.  Both the Dis in Baator and the Dis in Hell are noted as being very hot.  What does this mean?  Nothing really, just an interesting observation.))


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2009)

"Find a true name in the mortal realm, don't kid yourself. True names have powers, even yours or my true name I do not know. And not even gods know them. Who knows them? Who knows, I haven't figured it out, yet. Little to nothing is mentioned about true names."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2009)

"At the moment I have no hopes of finding his Truename.  I simply seek to know his history and motivations.  A common name works as well as anything for this, though I would prefer to find a more unique name, surely he isn't called 'Dis' by other devils?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2009)

"I am sure he is not, I doubt he is called Dis by his fellow devils. However your guess is as good as mine what they would call him instead," Sotas answers him.


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2009)

Somewhere deep beneath the earth, where rivers of fire are a common thing and mortal flesh would be burned within seconds, souls sweat their mortal ego, just to endure the heat.

There three heroes find themselves, their spines chain to the earth, sitting on a round table over a cup of tea.

Xered, Patius and Asya sit face to face to each other. The devil that took them down here, 'Dis' as they call him, is however no where to be found.

However a fierce and beautiful woman, with a statuesque build and flawless skin, stands nearby. She has large, feathery wings and red, glowing eyes. She has a sheathed longsword and a shining red bow strapped to her back.

"Greetings, it seems my love has invited new guests to our home and was rude enough to leave his guest sitting. The name is Agatha," she introduces herself.

She pulls a chair out of thin air and sits herself to her guests.

_Kuno, Evil and Wolf are welcome to role play a little and earn soem exp and maybe some plot progression._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2009)

"Greetings Agatha, how nice of you to visit.  I would rise but," Patius gestures at his chains and shrugs.  "Please call me Patius, what brings you to this cheery corner of Hell?"

His face and voice has a forced cheer but the wear of his torment is obvious to even a casual investigation.  Deep in the back of the voice there is a sense of resignation to his situation.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 29, 2009)

Asya glared at the woman and crossed her arms refusing to say a word as she continued to look around.  As Patius spoke she gave him a disgusted look.  “You don’t have to be happy to be here…” Asya muttered as she sat with the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

Patius sighed softly, "Happy is not the term I would use exactly."  He looked between the two women considering.  "But happy or not it does not change the fact that we are here."


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2009)

"Oh don't worry about the chains, they extends quiet a long way, you could even fly here if you could fly and the chain wouldn't be a bother. Just don't attempt to leave this realm, which is rather large or well the chain just doesn't extend that far out beyond the realm and you will find it really unpleasant even if you are just a soul.

Well it is nice to meet you Patius. You don't have to force yourself, or maybe you should practice a little bit more on your speech and tone. I maybe tolerant, but my husband, isn't much of one to take humor."

Agatha chats in a chatty voice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

"Please do not mistake me, my tone is not for you nor your husband."  Patius forces another smile and changes the subject.  "So what brings you visiting?  Your husband has not been here for some time now."  He pauses awkwardly and thinks a moment, "I think that it, its difficult to judge time."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 29, 2009)

Asya remained quiet but didn't move even after what she said about the chains.  She was curious to hear what she had to say.


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Please do not mistake me, my tone is not for you nor your husband."  Patius forces another smile and changes the subject.  "So what brings you visiting?  Your husband has not been here for some time now."  He pauses awkwardly and thinks a moment, "I think that it, its difficult to judge time."



"Oh him? He's probably planing his next big conquest. Always does that when he gets sending back home with a kick in his behind, if some heroes like yourself send him home.

Been a while since I saw him. Everytime he leaves for some out-world adventure, he leaves me to take care of this whole damn place.

You cannot imagine how much work it is. Watching that all these souls do their jobs right, and that I don't lose too many souls due to overwork or due to this environment. 

Do you know how hard it is to get the right soul to do the right job? Like mining, you know how many souls I lose due to the mining job? Every second I lose at least a thousand souls just cause they cannot stand the heat of this place.

They just burn up and disappear forever. You know how painful it is for me to look at them vanish and then find out that only another hundred souls arrive. 

It is barely profitable. Luckily there are still these dimwit demons that we captured from our last war against them. At least they withstand the heat and I have to force them to overwork."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 29, 2009)

Xeterd was out of it. He did not pay attention to the woman who had appeared in front of him and conversed with the other two at the table. Since Dis had brought him here, Xeterd's mind had been being tortured. He couldn't stand it, wanted to go home. He didn't belong here, and he had not known how he had gotten here. His memories were full of holes... Possibly an after-effect of the taint which he had received those many years ago, the taint which had consumed his soul and had controlled him. But the true Xeterd found that since coming to the Plane of Dis, that tainted entity which had consumed him had been struggling against the greater evil of Dis, and thus the true Xeterd was coming more into form and taking control once more. However, it was still a battle

"Why are we here... Let us go... Please, I want to go home. I don't belong here!" Xeterd said in tears


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2009)

"Hmm ... You are in hell you know. Only people having done the most horrid acts come to hell," Agatha says in a sly voice.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 29, 2009)

"But I didn't do anything" Xeterd yelled frightened. "He did it... It ws all him! I killed nobody..." he trailed off as he began to sob


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

"Don't let her get to you," Patius spoke calmly.  "We are not here naturally, the normal 'rules' such as they are don't apply to our case.  You two are too young yet to have earned eternal damnation."

He turned to Agatha, "It would sound my lady like you have enough keeping you busy.  Perhaps you should attend to it and leave us to our torment."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 29, 2009)

After a few sobs, Xeterd's cries faded and the man became suddenly much more composed. When he spoke, the raspy voice which the party originally knew him to have returned

To himself he muttered "It seems the fool does not know his place"

Sighing, Xeterd looked at Patius and Asya, and then to Agatha

"Why do you keep us here? What is the purpose for our presence?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2009)

"Oh probably because my husband knew I would be rather angry at him, for leaving do all the extra housework around here. So he took a few extras present with him home, thus keeping me chatting and absentminded of the more 'important' things.

Don't worry about managing those soul and mindless ones. I may have over dramatized the situation a little. Besides I earned my break. You who are from the mortal realm are far more entertaining that me watching these souls do their daily work.

Or are you so eager for me to put you to work?"


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 29, 2009)

"I am eager to leave... Nothing else... There is a fate which awaits me within my own Plane... One which would be difficult to achieve here... Lest we can make some form an agreement..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

"Oh no mistress I appreciate the company.  I merely worry for my younger companions health."  Patius folds his hands upon the table, "while their lives have been hard they are yet young and are still adjusting to the idea of eternity."

"As for myself I suppose if I can provide entertainment through pleasant conversation that is as good a task as any, far better than many things I have encountered so far.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 29, 2009)

((Patius is 38 correct? Xeterd is probably a bit older as well... Maybe late twenties))

"Your nonchalance... It bothers me. Futile as it may be... We should try and leave this place... Unless you wish for damnation"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

((Yup, 38 unless he's had a birthday since then and even then that's assuming one ages after they die))

"Wish for..." Patus slows as if tasting the words, "No.  No man wishes to spend his eternity in Hell.  However I don't think we have very many options at the moment."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 29, 2009)

"These chains..." Xeterd mused as he inspected the chain attaching his spine to the ground beneath him

"They bind us to this Plane... We need to sever them..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

"Come up with an idea on how to do that and I will help however I can."  Mentally Patius added that of course even if the binding is severed they are still dead.  Hope is hard enough to come by here.

He smiled politely at Agatha waiting for the inevitable.


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

"Xeterd, you seem rather eager to get back to the mortal realms. It hurts my feelings. In the end you'll just end up here any ways.

Anyone wants to be my personal servant? Your job will be as foreman and overseer to those that are working. At first mostly the souls and the mindless, maybe if you are good at that even the demons later on.

Oh and don't worry about the burning hell, I'll protect you from that, should you chose to serve me."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 30, 2009)

"Your feelings..." Xetered mumbled to himself thinking

However, Xeterd was only halfway through his thoughts when he mentioned Agatha talk about becoming an overseer to the workers and minions within the Plane. Although the fact that the position was something which would degrade the person who were to take it to be her 'personal servant', it granted a position of some authority, power, and dominion over other beings. Almost like commanding the Undead... It was an enticing offer

"These jobs you will have us do... What are the other offers you have for us? And will they grant us some form of liberty in time?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

"Oh the other offer, quiet simple, you do the work the overseer and foreman tell you to do." Agatha says coldly.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 30, 2009)

"What will doing these jobs gain us? What if we refuse to do your bidding?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

"Oh you mean like you don't want to work in the mines nor be my servant? Hmm ... let me think ... no I don't really need to think.

You know the demons that we captured, to keep their spirit high, well from time to time they need entertainment, too. And you shall be their entertainment.

Now I don't want to make it sound as horrible as it may be, but compared to myself, who likes to chat more than go physical, these boys love going physical. Imagine being tortured to the brink of extinction and then they just bring you back and start all over again.

They love doing that. And after you've lost your mind and become a mindless soul, well I'll just put you to work in the mines most likely."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2009)

“Go to hell…” Asya growled then chuckled slightly.  “I guess it would be better to say…got to heaven…” she said in a huff as she looked at the other two then away, almost disgusted.


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

"Awe, don't be so grumpy," Agatha says in a pitying voice.

"I've been in heaven, why you think I got wings? It's rather boring in there. Well the only times it is fun is when we are invading it though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2009)

Patius remained silent for a long time, lost in thought.  His life had seen many deaths due to decisions he made.  While he had done what he could to save those that could be saved, when he took up this name he accepted that his life would bring him trouble.  Why should his death be any different?

But perhaps he could give a meaning to this, a chance to give these others an end to their suffering.

"If I were to agree, would you agree to let the other two go free?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

"Not in my powers to let them go free," Agatha answered.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2009)

"Then I'm afraid you have nothing to offer me.  We're going to be tortured for eternity regardless."  Patius settles, "the only real threat you have left is that of nonexistence.  And that represents an escape of sorts."


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

"Really? To not exist anymore means to be forgotten. Memories of those that loved you, those you had come in touch with, all will cease to exists the moment your existence disappears.

Unless you are held in stone or paper or an artifact that even hints towards your existence your worth will be gone," Agatha says.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2009)

Patius smiles a creepily dark smile, "Everyone that loved me has already died.  Better they forget I exist than be tormented wondering why I do not join them in the afterlife."


----------

